# How do I change "TiVo#" back to "bash-2.02#"??



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

I used a script that updated the bash prompt to a colorful "TiVo#", but I want/need to chagne it back to "bash-2.02#". I've found out how to do it temporarily ("export PS1="bash-2.02# "), but I can't figure out how to make it permanent. When I disconnect, it returns to "TiVo#". Anyone?


----------



## kramerboy (Jul 13, 2001)

Did you run the enhancement script? If so, you can uninstall it and then reninstall the script. You can then choose to NOT rename/colorize your bash prompt.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Look for a similar line in your /.profile file. You won't be able to see it with ls, so just go right to editing it with: *vi /.profile*


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Does ls -a work in the TiVo linux to see hidden files?


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

Finnstang said:


> Does ls -a work in the TiVo linux to see hidden files?


yes


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

Okay, maybe I'm just not getting vi, but it's f'ing up everytime I type. I've got it editable (mount -o remount,rw /), but what are some simple vi commands?? I can't seem to edit without screwing stuff up, and I don't want to accidentally exit and save!


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

**whew!!** Got it back to "bash-2.02#". Thanks to you guys, and this site of vi commands.


----------

